# SATA 6GB/s Hot-Swap Backplate



## fuZed (27. März 2011)

Wie der Titel schon verrät geht es um die SATA 6GB/s Hot-Swap Backplate. Bräuchte dringen eine, allerdings kostet der Versand >30$ wenn ich diese auf der Corsair Webseite bestellen will.
Nun die Frage: Wo bekomme ich das denn für "vernünftige" Versandkosten, bzw. gibt es da evtl. schon einen deutschen Reseller?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. März 2011)

Aktuell nur über den US Shop. Wenn der Tower nach Februar 2011 gekauft wurde, kannst Du das Upgrade Kit auch Kostenfei erhalten von Corsair.


----------



## Silver1504 (9. Mai 2011)

hallo
wollte keinen neuen beitrag erstellen, wo genau kann ich die SATA 6GB/s Hot-Swap Backplate bestellen?. bekomme diese woche mein neues gehäuse.

mfg
Silver


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Mai 2011)

Neue Gehäuse sollte für gewöhnlich bereits die neue PCB für SATA600 enthalten, wenn nicht bitte Mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com mit der Bitte um Lieferung der Backplate (bitte Rechnungskopie beilegen).


----------

